# Rules for some?



## Vyvyan Basterd (Dec 21, 2009)

Is it within the guidelines here at ENWorld to use offensive language in avatars? Can I put the word  in mine? Or can I only  in my avatar by becoming a CS? Or is there some other criteria to allow the use of  in one's avatar?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2009)

I imagine if an avatar that is offensive is seen by a mod they would do something.  And if you see an avatar that is offensive you should use the report a post function and tell the mods.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, that's right. Instead of the obvious explanation that we have no idea what avatar you're talking about, the far more conspiratorial and unlikely explanation that we have secret rules whereby some people can put profanities in avatars is true.

And, that being so, the best way to address to this issue on balance is not to point it out politely to the moderators, but to passively-agressively attack them with an accusation of such couched in sarcasm.

Seriously, what made you think this was the way to broach this issue? It's _incredibly_ insulting to us. 

If you believe an avatar is an issue, report the post like everyone else. We'll take a look and deal with it if it's breaking the rules.

[Edit - checking, I notice you _also_ reported it.]


----------



## Nifft (Dec 22, 2009)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Is it within the guidelines here at ENWorld to use offensive language in avatars? Can I put the word  in mine? Or can I only  in my avatar by becoming a CS? Or is there some other criteria to allow the use of  in one's avatar?



 I'll bet you'd get a better response if you said who the hell you're talking about.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## freyar (Dec 22, 2009)

Morrus said:


> If you believe an avatar is an issue, report the post like everyone else. We'll take a look and deal with it if it's breaking the rules.




Well, truthfully, without naming names in public, there's one poster whose avatar has been bothering me for quite a while as not being "grandmother friendly," but I haven't known whether to approach that poster or report the post.  After all, this person's posts have been fine, AFAICT.  You'd prefer we report avatars?


----------



## the Jester (Dec 22, 2009)

Come on, people.

Do you _seriously_ need coaching on this kind of issue?

If it's offensive, you report it. The mods prolly haven't seen it- how many users are on this site? Don't you think that they have things to do other than minutely examine every avatar, thread and post for offensiveness?

If you've been here for any length of time (ahem) then you have probably seen Meta threads almost identical to this one dozens of times, with random posters accusing the mods of favoritism because someone is getting away with teh off3ns1v3 stuff and they haven't been smacked down yet!!!1!!eleventyone!

_Every single time_ the answer is the same: REPORT IT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Dec 22, 2009)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Is it within the guidelines here at ENWorld to use offensive language in avatars? Can I put the word  in mine? Or can I only  in my avatar by becoming a CS? Or is there some other criteria to allow the use of  in one's avatar?



You can put as many smileys in your avatar as you can fit.


----------



## freyar (Dec 22, 2009)

the Jester said:


> Come on, people.
> 
> Do you _seriously_ need coaching on this kind of issue?
> 
> ...



To some extent, you're right, but I think it's also fair to note that some of us aren't always comfortable with taking issues like that to authority figures, like board moderators, at least without feeling a little encouragement.  In cases like this, while I certainly don't expect the mods to examine every avatar (or thread or whatever), I know they've posted in many threads with this particular user, so it makes me wonder if maybe I'm just misinterpreting the rules.  I don't know, sometimes it just feels like there's a fine line about what should be reported and what not.

As a specific example, I'm glad there were threads earlier about whether to report threads in General RPG Discussion that should be in the 3e, 4e, Pathfinder, or other RPG rules forums.  I would have felt hesitant to report those cases just because it would have seemed to be another version of the edition war or something.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 22, 2009)

Nifft said:


> I'll bet you'd get a better response if you said who the hell you're talking about.
> 
> Cheers, -- N




obviously it is you.

iconic
and
penguin

separately are fine.

but together. mang. they are just so offensive.


----------



## Nifft (Dec 22, 2009)

diaglo said:


> obviously it is you.
> 
> iconic
> and
> ...



 Well you can just iconic my penguin, you penguiconic iconuin.

"_Fowl Language_", -- N


----------



## the Jester (Dec 22, 2009)

freyar said:


> To some extent, you're right, but I think it's also fair to note that some of us aren't always comfortable with taking issues like that to authority figures, like board moderators, at least without feeling a little encouragement.




Come on, dude, the answer is the same _every time._ There aren't enough moderators to hold every individual's hand every time they want to report something. Just do what you know is right WITHOUT having to be told that, yes indeed, it's STILL the right thing to do.

I'm not trying to attack you- but sheesh, if you're uncomfortable taking these issues to authority figures, but ARE comfortable posting passive aggressive crap threads in Meta, you're contributing to the problem, not helping solve it. (Again, the "you" I am pointing at isn't you specifically, it is _everyone on ENWorld_.)


----------



## Morrus (Dec 22, 2009)

Morrus said:


> [Edit - checking, I notice you _also_ reported it.]




Looking into this further, I'd assumed you'd decided to post because after reporting it no action had been taken and was wondering why that was the case.

I then see that the timestamp of the report was 10.16pm my time last night.  The timestamp of your post was 10.22pm.  Which means you gave us _six minutes_ after reporting it before accusing us of favouritism in Meta.

While, now I know what avatar you're talking about, I agree that the language is not appropriate (and will bring it up privately with the member in question), neither do I believe that six minutes is a fair expectation of turnaround time on a reported post.


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 22, 2009)

freyar said:


> To some extent, you're right, but I think it's also fair to note that some of us aren't always comfortable with taking issues like that to authority figures, like board moderators, at least without feeling a little encouragement.



One is either part of the solution or part of the problem. Reporting a post doesn't slap someone with a $1000 fine and it certainly does not send them to jail. It makes enworld a better place.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 22, 2009)

Looking into it further (well, Umbran did, and PMed me with the info) - it looks like you also reported it back in October, and we missed it for some reason.  Certainly we'd agree with you had we seen it.

You then reported it again yesterday and started this thread minutes later.

In that chain of events, you did the right thing right up until the opening post of this thread.  We did miss it orginally; reporting it again was a sensible thing to do to bring it to our attention.  Starting a thread accusing us of favouritism, however, was not.

So, we'll deal with it.  And please, if you think something may have been missed, please simply re-report it (as you did), or let us know_ politely_ some other way (PM or email, but only if the report didn't work - not as a default starting action).  But please steer clear of the accusatory thread tactic; it's just gonna get our goats up.*


*Did I just invent that phrase?  Or does it actually exist?


----------



## the Jester (Dec 22, 2009)

Morrus said:


> But please steer clear of the accusatory thread tactic; it's just gonna get our goats up.*
> 
> 
> *Did I just invent that phrase?  Or does it actually exist?




It actually exists. It means you will summon Orcus.


----------



## vagabundo (Dec 23, 2009)

Morrus said:


> it's just gonna get our goats up.*
> 
> 
> *Did I just invent that phrase?  Or does it actually exist?




Close

I have an idea who's Avartar this is, will be watching to see what happens*.


*I'm probably wrong...


----------



## diaglo (Dec 23, 2009)

the Jester said:


> It actually exists. It means you will summon [-]Orcus[/-] Nighttfall.




*squirm squirm squirm*


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Dec 23, 2009)

Morrus said:


> Looking into it further (well, Umbran did, and PMed me with the info) - it looks like you also reported it back in October, and we missed it for some reason.  Certainly we'd agree with you had we seen it.
> 
> You then reported it again yesterday and started this thread minutes later.
> 
> ...




I reported it no less than 10 times in October. Sorry I took this thread to draw attention, but multiple reportings had gone without attention and I lowered myself to that of my 4-year-old. And like my 4YO the tactic seemed to work whereas multiple proper reportings did not. I will remember to directly PM mods instead of getting your goats up in the future.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 23, 2009)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> I reported it no less than 10 times in October. Sorry I took this thread to draw attention, but multiple reportings had gone without attention and I lowered myself to that of my 4-year-old. And like my 4YO the tactic seemed to work whereas multiple proper reportings did not.




Let me make this clear to anyone reading: this "tactic" is not appropriate behaviour on EN World and should not be emulated, no matter how entitled or "right" you feel. Anybody using this "tactic" in future will earn a suspension; we don't need to put up with being insulted.

A quick email or PM would have worked just as well, but woudn't have involved insulting anyone.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Dec 23, 2009)

Nifft said:


> I'll bet you'd get a better response if you said who the hell you're talking about.




I would never name names because I think this person is well respected and has a great posting record, just a poor choice of avatar.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Dec 23, 2009)

Morrus said:


> Let me make this clear to anyone reading: this "tactic" is not appropriate behaviour on EN World and should not be emulated, no matter how entitled or "right" you feel. Anybody using this "tactic" in future will earn a suspension; we don't need to put up with being insulted.
> 
> A quick email or PM would have worked just as well, but woudn't have involved insulting anyone.




I agree and apologize. It won't happen again.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 23, 2009)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> I would never name names because I think this person is well respected and has a great posting record, just a poor choice of avatar.




How bout a PM?


----------



## Umbran (Dec 23, 2009)

Morrus said:


> A quick email or PM would have worked just as well, but woudn't have involved insulting anyone.




And, while in this case the issue was simply a "we missed it", in other cases there may be a good reason why no visible action was taken.  This kind of post can make it a little difficult to deal with situations where the reporter thinks they are in the right, but may not have all the information.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 23, 2009)

diaglo said:


> *squirm squirm squirm*




*stamp stamp stamp*


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 24, 2009)

Modding is impressive, but now Morrus leads!  Rules for everyone!


----------

